# Any High Milage Cruze Owners Yet



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi I am curious if we have any Cruze owners with 40,000 miles plus on their cars yet. I like to get a sense of reliablity of the car. I know GM cars from my experinces I have had to replace brakes and rotors at 36-40,000 as one example reliabity On a scale of 1-10 1 being a granma driver and 10 a race car driver I consider myself a 6-7. So like the brakes and rotors example I felt they were cheap parts and wore prematurely. I should gotten closer to 60,000 for my driving style


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

from North America..doubt it..only delivered in October..worldwide there may be lurkers here who will have over 40k..but then again...different oem brake components will probably be prevalent ...so maybe not a good comparison..but you never know..


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

I was using the brakes as one example. I am curious if the cruze is going to be a quality built and engineer car for the long trem like toyota are know for or just another gm junk after a few years of onwership


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Leo - if you want to drive one, let me know, you can take mine for a spin

The car is not cheap or poorly built, but no one will have 40k miles... I'm close to 7k, someone else on here is closer to 9k


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

im at 2500 miles after three weeks give me a few more months and ill let you know i use this as my commuter to work and back so i rack up about 40k a year


----------



## PizzaCruze (Mar 12, 2011)

at 16k I havnt had any problems yet


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

just turned 15... hundred 

lol


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Leo said:


> Hi I am curious if we have any Cruze owners with 40,000 miles plus on their cars yet. I like to get a sense of reliablity of the car. I know GM cars from my experinces I have had to replace brakes and rotors at 36-40,000 as one example reliabity On a scale of 1-10 1 being a granma driver and 10 a race car driver I consider myself a 6-7. So like the brakes and rotors example I felt they were cheap parts and wore prematurely. I should gotten closer to 60,000 for my driving style


All the japanese cars I have owned needed brakes way way before 30K miles. If you let them go too far, then obviously you will need new rotors also. In fact, my Nissan always needed new rotors along with the new pads because they were too thin & cheap and always warped. When it comes to cheap parts, the jap cars have GM beat there.


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Shawn letting me borrow your car. I should be picking mine up Thrusday evening, but will be willing to run up the milage on your car if up don't mine. This way way I won't have to drive the minivan I will be getting from the wife as she will be driving the Cruze mostly


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I am at 9,800 and I would consider myself in the "top tier" if miles so far.
Brakes - depends on driving. I had a car that I need take in every year for brakes - one year the front, next year the back, over and over. Then I moved to a location where my commute was just long interstate driving and then I did not need a brake job for 5 years.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

PizzaCruze said:


> at 16k I havnt had any problems yet


16k or 1600? i thought you just got yours PC?


----------



## Trtmntdude (Sep 19, 2011)

Warped rotors after 16000 miles. Had it 5 months, 95% highway. Very poor quality and the dealer told me they only warranty for 7500 miles. What a bunch of crap!


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I have almost 20,000 miles and the only issues i had is with the thermostat and paint chips because of a misaligned door. Brakes are still like new no grooves on the rotors, they actually still look new. I've had the car since Jan. 3rd. so it went through snow and salt already.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

About to take mine in for a 20K oil change.
I had a weird heater issue a while ago, but that's about it. I can't really use my commute as a good brake indicator of wear since its about 98% interstate with low traffic.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

15k miles and no issues here.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Trtmntdude said:


> Warped rotors after 16000 miles. Had it 5 months, 95% highway. Very poor quality and the dealer told me they only warranty for 7500 miles. What a bunch of crap!


almost at 16,000 miles. i thought brakes felt a little warn down recently but the dealer says the pads and rotors look fine, might have just been dome debris on mine as i haven't noticed it past few days

i would take your car to another dealer, they warranty brakes longer than 7500 miles usually, they will always turn them once under warranty but if they're fully warped, you might have to buy new ones :/


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Over 12,000 now, no major complaints


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

18000 on mine but not without problems. Nothing major though.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

robertbick said:


> All the japanese cars I have owned needed brakes way way before 30K miles. If you let them go too far, then obviously you will need new rotors also. In fact, my Nissan always needed new rotors along with the new pads because they were too thin & cheap and always warped. When it comes to cheap parts, the jap cars have GM beat there.


Ah. They pulled that trick on you too eh? They stiffed me out of $1,000 on my Sebring with the same excuse after owning it for just over a year.. I moved to thailand, got the cheapest Honda they sold (City iDsi) and in 7 years they only replaced the rotors once and the pads maybe 2 times. 

Mechanics in the USA are scammers. All of them.

Oh and my CRUZE has only 1,600 miles on it (2,600 km). 

If I ever go back to the USA, I'd buy the cheapest used Honda I could find. If you take it to Midas or PepBoys they will steal your money and mess up your car on purpose. If you take it to the dealer they charge you too much and ALWAYS ding and scratch your doors.


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

18,700 on my and no problems at all since last November through the winters snows and summer heat.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Over 16,000 and not a single problem. Had to skip my 15,000 service and just get an oil change because of time constraints but they said the brakes and everything else looked good. Around 90-95% hwy all said and done for me


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just rolled over 11111 last night and i haven't had a lick of problems.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Just rolled over 13K today. All happy trouble free miles (except for the time they forgot to put the oil cap back on)


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Trtmntdude said:


> Warped rotors after 16000 miles. Had it 5 months, 95% highway. Very poor quality and the dealer told me they only warranty for 7500 miles. What a bunch of crap!


In all fairness, usually the main cause for "warped rotors" is not a defective brake component but rather a defective driving style.

Under heavy braking, which causes high heat, pad material is transferred to the discs and basically "cooked" on unevenly causing high/low spots which emanate thru the brake pedal as a pulsation.

A perfect example would be driving on the highway doing 70 mph, merging off an exit and coming to a hard stop, and then keeping the pedal clamped down.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

12k here, I've had a few problems, but none related to milage. Bad vss, passenger weight sensor needed recalibration, lose weather stripping, and a still undiagnosed wind noise from the passenger side. The car has spend 30 days in the shop, I've owned it for 4 months. None of the problems occurred in the last 5k miles though, and gm compensated me for my trouble, so I can't complain tooo much. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

I got a 29k KM Cruze LT 1.4T. All the car run fine. I got 2 or 3 recall but nothing really dangerous. My brake are #1. I live in Quebec so we got variable temperature.


----------



## Ed Lenox (Sep 24, 2011)

I just rolled over 27K in 9 months. Only problem was with the locking tilt wheel. They fixed it but they had my car for a week because parts were on back order. Wife complained and they gave me a 30K service package as compensation.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My rotors feel like there getting warped with only 14,000 highway miles


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...most *warped* rotors are due to _sloppy_ wheel bearings (poorly assembled or torqued), which let the rotors "wobble" between the pads, creating alternating-spaced "hot-spots" on the rotors, which then causes the rotors to warp.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

robertbick said:


> All the japanese cars I have owned needed brakes way way before 30K miles. If you let them go too far, then obviously you will need new rotors also. In fact, my Nissan always needed new rotors along with the new pads because they were too thin & cheap and always warped. When it comes to cheap parts, the jap cars have GM beat there.


FWIW, my former 04 Nissan 350Z needed new front brakes ~30K miles, IIRC. I needed new rears in the 40K or 45K mile range (IIRC, I'd have to double check my receipts). Never needed new rotors on it. I sold the car w/~53K miles, but was going to new fronts again soon.

My former 02 Maxima's front brakes started developing a vibration and I had the pads and front rotors replaced. I'm pretty sure that it wasn't before 36K miles though.

I'm still on my original brakes on my 06 Prius at 58K miles but brakes on Priuses are known to last forever due to regen. Many folks have gone past 100K miles on the original brakes. The 2nd gen (04-09) and 3rd gen (2010+) Priuses at Advanced Vehicle Testing Activity - Hybrid Electric Vehicles never had their brakes changed, even if they hit 160K miles. Another example of such long brake life: http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...ility_110125/20110125?hub=BritishColumbiaHome. 250K km= ~155K miles. Here's another (except, his case is a bit unusual): http://priuschat.com/forums/gen-ii-prius-main-forum/79235-299-999-mile-club-43.html#post1409391 429K miles on the original front and rear brakes.

I'm going to have to disagree about your assertion about cheap parts on Japanese cars (based on my parents' experience w/3 GM cars vs. our experience w/Japanese cars). BTW, "jap" is a racial slur.

Since the OP was interested in reliability, see our mentions of Consumer Reports results at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...urning-into-another-gm-bomb-10.html#post56194. Remember, there have to be at least 100 responses for a given model (and in this case, engine type too) for there to be a result.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

evo77 said:


> In all fairness, usually the main cause for "warped rotors" is not a defective brake component but rather a defective driving style.
> 
> Under heavy braking, which causes high heat, pad material is transferred to the discs and basically "cooked" on unevenly causing high/low spots which emanate thru the brake pedal as a pulsation.
> 
> A perfect example would be driving on the highway doing 70 mph, merging off an exit and coming to a hard stop, and then keeping the pedal clamped down.


This is exactly what I was going to say... I've gotten rid of this before by using the brakes HARD until they were getting spongy, then keep driving (highway or whatever) until they cool down... I've since started either not holding the brakes after I come to a stop after a hard stop, or in an automatic, holding them lightly, and rolling forward very slightly during the light... I haven't had a set of "warped" rotors since then...

And yeah, the brakes on the Trailblazer have 1/2 or more left at 88k miles, and my wife drives it like it's a F-in NASCAR, and I've towed 6500# car trailers with it quite a bit (with a couple panic stops from 70mph that literally rotated the tires on the wheels, and baked anything and everything out of the rotors)...

Mike


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

13K miles and the car is at the dealer now with warped rotors. Mostly highway miles and the dealer is turning them.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

23k miles on mine and no brake issues to report. The only thing I had to take it in for (other than the steering wheel recall) was sticky foam becoming visible from under the shifter cover.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm almsot to 18k and I bought mine in June...Car still runs great.


----------



## cruzador_38mpg (Dec 23, 2011)

29xxx miles, pretty close to 30k LTZ..no problems what so ever yet!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Idaho Cruzer (Jan 6, 2012)

Just under 63,000 miles in 16 months on my LTZ Auto. Mostly highway miles. Very happy with the car, its holding up vey well thankyou.


----------



## nacho (Jan 9, 2012)

Got mine used with 22k on it. Would have thought it came right from the plant if I didn't look at the odometer.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Idaho Cruzer said:


> Just under 63,000 miles in 16 months on my LTZ Auto. Mostly highway miles. Very happy with the car, its holding up vey well thankyou.


Dang, you drive a lot!


----------



## Idaho Cruzer (Jan 6, 2012)

Idaho Cruzer said:


> Just under 63,000 miles in 16 months on my LTZ Auto. Mostly highway miles. Very happy with the car, its holding up vey well thankyou.


Another 1 year update! At 112,000 miles now! Still love the Cruze and have had only three minor issues since new, its proven to be a very very dependable car. I'm going to trade in as soon as the Cruze Diesel hits dealers.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm about to roll 50K after driving to Oklahoma, still no major issues


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm at 36,900 as of yesterday. My B2B is gone in 700 miles... *tear*


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought mine thinking I would put 35K+ per year, and why not get a nameplate that has poor resale value anyway? The mileage will get lost in the normal loss GM cars have always gotten relative the top-name Japanese nameplates. 28K (and a year and ~2 months) in and I'm still not underwater, so what do I know?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I traded my 2011 Eco in with 51,417 miles on it. 34,000 was put on just last year. Got a new 2012 Eco..now to just find a job that doesn't require all the driving. Only problems I had was Alternator went out around 36,000. And fuel sending unit around 45,000.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

46k miles on mine, and only minor issues to date (knocks on wood).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Idaho Cruzer said:


> Another 1 year update! At 112,000 miles now! Still love the Cruze and have had only three minor issues since new, its proven to be a very very dependable car. I'm going to trade in as soon as the Cruze Diesel hits dealers.


What's your price differential between unleaded and diesel? In Denver it's anywhere from 70 cents to a dollar more for diesel than premium unleaded.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck in your new Cruze and with the job hunt, TGrayEco! 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Com.pl.ex (Apr 30, 2013)

Idaho Cruzer said:


> Another 1 year update! At 112,000 miles now! Still love the Cruze and have had only three minor issues since new, its proven to be a very very dependable car. I'm going to trade in as soon as the Cruze Diesel hits dealers.


dam, I though I would have beaten everyone. I'm at 57K on my 2011


----------



## Com.pl.ex (Apr 30, 2013)

I bought my cruze at 52K, It was my first newish car and first american car. For a while I didn't feel to confidence about my purchase but after being on this forum and hearing about the reliability of this car from other owners and the fact the GM has a 5-Year/100K warranty makes me feel much better as well. Thanks guys


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

25883 miles.
1 year 6 months 7 days since I bought my car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

3,943 miles - 2 and half months old - Zero Problems

I wish that everyone who mentions "minor issues" would just go ahead and say exactly what the issues were and how it got fixed... 
It could help someone around here, maybe...?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

61,000 - wiper blades, oil changes and a water pump. Will need tires in about 10,000 more miles.


----------



## Hyfee66elco (May 7, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> 3,943 miles - 2 and half months old - Zero Problems
> 
> I wish that everyone who mentions "minor issues" would just go ahead and say exactly what the issues were and how it got fixed...
> It could help someone around here, maybe...?


I'll second that!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Not even had the car for a year and am at 27k. Not a single problem.


----------



## DVSLTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

I'am at 43,000 kms and have not a single issue with my 2012 ltz , and I get 800-900 kms every single tank as I drive 95 % hwy .This cruze GM builds is solid and refined .I love my cruze


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Big Tom said:


> 61,000 - wiper blades, oil changes and a water pump. Will need tires in about 10,000 more miles.


Was just thinking yesterday I need wipers soon. 

I'm at 52,000; replaced a/c condenser and shopping for tires. Hopefully I find a deal before I need them. The time is fast approaching.

EDIT: Truck switch, Hopefully I sealed it well.

Dog legs look like ****.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

60k miles here. Oil changes, 2 transmission fluid changes, replacing some wheel studs I snapped off, fixing some rattles, fixing the trunk switch, that's it.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

118,000 km. Regular maintenance, small leak in A/C condensor, replaced windshield and wipers, dog legs repainted and repaired the trunk switch twice.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm at 22,000 miles, had to replace the trunk switch as well. No other problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DMC, did you seal the new switch? If not, there's a How-To for this here on CT.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

obermd said:


> DMC, did you seal the new switch? If not, there's a How-To for this here on CT.


No, it was replaced under warranty and I have not sealed it. I'll look for the how-to. Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Com.pl.ex said:


> I bought my cruze at 52K, It was my first newish car and first american car. For a while I didn't feel to confidence about my purchase but after being on this forum and hearing about the reliability of this car from other owners and the fact the GM has a 5-Year/100K warranty makes me feel much better as well. Thanks guys


Hi Com.pl.ex

Welcome to the forum! I'm happy to hear that you decided to purchase a Cruze. If you have any questions or concerns about your vehicle don't hesitate to contact us!

Cheers

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Idaho Cruzer (Jan 6, 2012)

Idaho Cruzer said:


> Another 1 year update! At 112,000 miles now! Still love the Cruze and have had only three minor issues since new, its proven to be a very very dependable car. I'm going to trade in as soon as the Cruze Diesel hits dealers.


Traded it at 148,000 miles for a new Diesel Cruize. All told, here's what went wrong.

-Water pump leak
-A few trips in for various A/C issues (4 to be exact, GM needs to work on the a/c)
-Warped rotors x2
-Front wheel bearings
-02 sensor
-Small oil leak from turbo
-A few interior rattles, blown speakers, and a broken rear defrost wire

All in all my Cruze held up very well. It continued to feel tight and solid throughout my time with it (reminds me much of my last VW that way) Most of the troubles I had were under the 100,000 mark, it's been very trouble free the last 48k.

I was very dissapointed GM does not offer the Diesel with a manual tranny, this nearly lost them a sale. In the end I bought a nice new Red Diesel Cruze. I still do my long daily commute and use my vehicle for work travel. I will update with any issues I have and odometer reports.

I only wish Diesel would come down in price a bit. Oh, and if anyone from GM reads this....please bring a manual option and wagon version here, You'll have this customer buying another for sure!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been driving a cruze eco since it arrived from Ohio march 2012 and for the past 17 months have driven 154k miles. I feel fortunate to own a cruze working as intended with only 2 minor issues at 100k. A valve cover leak and a oil pan gasket leak. 



Below is a list of my current maintence with MB1 EP every 6k.

30k a/c not cold - repaired warranty
40k cabin filter - engine air filter
75k spark plugs - coil pack
80k cabin - engine air filter
85k new oem tires
100k oil pan gasket ( leak ) warranty
100k valve cover ( leak ) warranty
110k transmission fluid - 56 oz
115k both 02 sensors replaced
125k spark plugs - coil pack
140k coolant flush
140k break fluid flush
140k front end alignment
150k cabin - engine air filter


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Dang. I thought I drove a lot. 

Doesn't look to bad other than the coil packs. What's the story with that?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Farmboy said:


> Doesn't look to bad other than the coil packs. What's the story with that?


I had my coil pack replaced at 55,000 because it was shorting out. You know also come to think of it I've had my car about 20 months and its a 2012 and I have 60000 miles on it and I thought that was a lot of driving. My wife has had her 2012 Sonic about 15 months and she has 17,000 miles on it.


Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Idaho Cruzer

Thanks so much for purchasing a second Cruze! The Diesel is an awesome Cruze option. Just to let you know someone from GM is listening and your suggestions have been noted. Thank you!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ryansimm (Sep 29, 2013)

mine will be soon enouhg had mine 3 months, bought it new and i am already at 13k mi in 3 months


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Farmboy said:


> Doesn't look to bad other than the coil packs. What's the story with that?


I have the dealership replace the spark plugs because I know how easily the coil pack boots stick and tear. So both times the plugs have been replaced the dealership tech's seperate a boot from the coil pack and have to end up replacing it free of charge.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I forgot what I was going to say. 

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Leo said:


> Hi I am curious if we have any Cruze owners with 40,000 miles plus on their cars yet. I like to get a sense of reliablity of the car. I know GM cars from my experinces I have had to replace brakes and rotors at 36-40,000 as one example reliabity On a scale of 1-10 1 being a granma driver and 10 a race car driver I consider myself a 6-7. So like the brakes and rotors example I felt they were cheap parts and wore prematurely. I should gotten closer to 60,000 for my driving style


My neighbor has a 2012 LTZ with 76K on hers and she says she still loves it. A couple minor hiccups but nothing that stopped her from liking the car. Mine only has 5K on it and its a 2012 ECO 6MT. I can say so far I love the car completely. No issues with mine yet. If there ever was an issue, I too wouldn't let it affect me too much at all. I realize cars no matter what brand are going to be perfect, but I strongly believe the cruze is a superior car.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I second the diesel needs to have a manual option and a wagon version. I probably would've bought the diesel if there was a manual. But I bought a second cruze. 

At the 47k mark I had to I experienced warped rotors and that's it. My oem tires were needing to be replaced and the clutch still felt great (although I was thinking about telling my wife it was going out so I could buy an upgraded one). But yeah at my measley 30k a year I thought I drove a lot. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> My neighbor has a 2012 LTZ with 76K on hers and she says she still loves it. A couple minor hiccups but nothing that stopped her from liking the car. Mine only has 5K on it and its a 2012 ECO 6MT. I can say so far I love the car completely. No issues with mine yet. If there ever was an issue, I too wouldn't let it affect me too much at all. I realize cars no matter what brand are going to be perfect, but I strongly believe the cruze is a superior car.


My 2012 Eco 6mt is still on the original brakes at 60000 miles and I was told by my mechanic at the Chevy dealership that I go to that I still have plenty of brake material left and he does not expect to see me until at least 90000 miles. To slow down my car I primarily use the gears instead of the brakes.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Speaking of brakes...Recently I was cleaning my rotors and pads with brake clean and noticed a slit type notch in the rotors where the vent blades are. I asked myself " What the **** is up with that?"....after some hard thinking, I realized it was another added design to the rotor for help with the cooling. Umm that is fine and dandy, but if im gonna have a slit in my rotors, id rather have drilled and slotted rotors to have much better stopping power and cooling to the brake system.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Just hit 70k miles with mine. It's on a second set of tires and its second transmission fluid change. Plus miscellaneous bodywork thanks to critters and drunks. No issues to report.


----------

